# Gopro on my GSD



## daonlyillwiz (Mar 13, 2014)

Have you guys tried putting a gopro on your GSD ? If so did you use their dog harness attachment or what exactly?


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

yup! they make a "chesty" mount straps on like it would a person, camera can go on their back facing forward or on their chest facing forwards, its awesome


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Here are 2 of the pics i could find of it on my lab


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

*I have a dog mount for my gopro*

The mount doesn't work as well I had hoped. It has a place to clip the camera on the back and on the chest. The problem with doing it on the back is that the GSD ears get in the way! It is mostly a view of his ears and what can be seen around his ears. The chest mount doesn't seem to work very well either. The camera kind of hangs down from the chest and I felt like it kind of impeded his legs a bit and also the view was mostly of the ground. 

So overall, I'm not impressed with the dog mount for the gopro. I wouldn't spend money on it if you were thinking of getting the mount. The gopro has been lots of fun, and we do have cool action shots of Ollie playing in the water, snow, beach etc, but it is so much better if we hold the camera.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

i've done the chest mount and used it for chest filming angles as well as back angles and not impressed so far. would be more interested to hear about the actual dog mount i have recently seen


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

We have used this and it works pretty well:

GoPro-Elite K-9

You may need to make some modifications depending on what harness you have.


----------



## daonlyillwiz (Mar 13, 2014)

That looks awesome. I'm going to look into the chesty mount and the Elite K9....thanks a lot guys.

Oh and thanks for the 2 pics mssandslinger, looks great!


----------



## daonlyillwiz (Mar 13, 2014)

Quick update, i bought the GoPro Fetch harness...its amazing

Below is a quick clip of me testing it out on Einstein. 

http://youtu.be/kiKvMFfZQeg


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

ah i love it! im going to look into one!


----------



## Cdn_Cuda (Oct 26, 2011)

Bought the GoPro fetch harness and have not been happy with it. My shepherd is skinny, so it hits her funny in the front arm pits and makes her walk strange. It may work better on more barrel chested dogs, so perhaps I will have to experiment with my in-laws Chocolate Lab Reese. Also, the straps are stretchy as well, so not the best for keeping the harness on tight and due to the positioning you get a lot of wobble in your shots, especially with the dog running.

I've been working on using the GoPro dog harness with my Julius K-9 harness with some success. I need to actually modify some of the straps and have yet to do so. Overall it's a lot of fun though and have some great footage from the back yard and for playing in the off leash park.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Have both the fetch harness and chest mount. EARS EARS EARS! It is like you are watching a movie with an extremely big headed man in front of you! It is also as though you are watching the Blair Witch Project with how wobbly the filming is. best angle is actually on the back but slightly hanging to one side so you get a front view with little obstruction!


----------



## Cdn_Cuda (Oct 26, 2011)

Jaycee, yes ears are definitely an issue. I agree on the side mount as well. My GoPor fetch harness slipped to the side and I found the footage much better than back mount.


----------



## hytekjosh (Jun 13, 2012)

Cdn_Cuda said:


> I've been working on using the GoPro dog harness with my Julius K-9 harness with some success. I need to actually modify some of the straps and have yet to do so. Overall it's a lot of fun though and have some great footage from the back yard and for playing in the off leash park.


How are you using the two? What modifications? I have the Julius and want to mount a GoPro to my boy. Thanks!!


----------

